# Goat's milk for baby bunnies??



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 14, 2015)

I have two little kits that are 6 days old that just lost their mommy. In the event that we can't get our other doe to be a surrogate mommy, can I drop-feed these bunnies with fresh goat's milk? I milk twice a day, so could give it to them fresh.
Thanks in advance!
BWG


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 14, 2015)

sorry to hear this 

hopefully @Samantha drawz  can give you some help


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks @Hens and Roos!


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 14, 2015)

Infact yes, yes you can! or even kittens milk, I am so glad you asked


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 14, 2015)

yes, goats milk can be used for the bunnies if you have to but hopefully the other doe will foster them and you won't.  at one time  i supplied goats milk to a state game preserve and they fed it to everything from baby squirrels to baby bears and every size in between.  because of it's high digestibility many babies thrive on it.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 15, 2015)

thank you so much @Lilythefarmer and @goatgurl!


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 15, 2015)

NP!


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 16, 2015)

how are the bunnies doing?  did the other doe foster them or are you feeding them?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 17, 2015)

The bunnies are doing well thanks! They are so adorable! My dad didn't think his doe was still in milk, so I'm hand-feeding them twice a day... they've been doing this since Friday night now, and they're doing well! I am so thankful!!


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 18, 2015)

I am so glade that they are okay


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 19, 2015)

Update: The smallest one died last night. :'( But the other one seems to be doing okay, and he/she has his/her eyes open some now.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 19, 2015)

sorry to hear that you lost one   for the other one!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you @Hens and Roos!!


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 19, 2015)

awww, i hate to hear you lost one of the babies.  we put so much of our heart in trying to make sure they are ok and it hurts when it doesn't work out like we thought it should.


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 20, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Update: The smallest one died last night. :'( But the other one seems to be doing okay, and he/she has his/her eyes open some now.


thats so sad but make sure ALL OF THEM have there eyes open because if they don't they can become blind if u have one that has his or her eyes still closed u might have to force open


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 21, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> awww, i hate to hear you lost one of the babies.  we put so much of our heart in trying to make sure they are ok and it hurts when it doesn't work out like we thought it should.


 Thanks @goatgurl!  Sadly, the other one died yesterday.  I agree, it def. hurts when they don't make it.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 21, 2015)

Lilythefarmer said:


> thats so sad but make sure ALL OF THEM have there eyes open because if they don't they can become blind if u have one that has his or her eyes still closed u might have to force open


 Thanks!  The last one did have it's eyes open for at least a day, but it didn't make it.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 21, 2015)

so sorry to hear this


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 21, 2015)

So sorry to hear they didn't make it. It is so hard to pull them through when they are so darn little. Hugs!


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 21, 2015)

So sad


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Sep 17, 2015)

np!  but I just got into goats and baught a doeling CANT WAIT FOR DE MILK


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 17, 2015)

Aww!! Congrats!! How exciting!


----------

